# radio-cassette-CD portable - au Québec



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

La question est destinée à nos amis québécois. Quel est le premier mot qui vous vient à l'esprit quand vous voyez cette image ?




Je connais les recommandations de l'Office québécois, mais j'aimerais apprendre plutôt ce qui se dit dans un contexte familier.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pointvirgule

Ce qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit est _un ghetto blaster._


----------



## Monicaallred

pointvirgule said:


> Ce qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit est _un ghetto blaster_


Alors vous diriez volontiers par exemple "Prends-moi le ghetto blaster, s'il te plait." ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Oui, bon, petite précision : _ghetto blaster_, terme que j'ai toujours trouvé amusant, est néanmoins un peu politiquement incorrect (sans compter qu'il est déjà vieillot), alors mieux vaut l'oublier. Et puis cette mini-chaîne portative dans l'illustration, j'appellerais plutôt ça _un radio_.

Ceci dit, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas très bien de sens de _prends-moi_ dans votre phrase. Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## Yendred

pointvirgule said:


> _ghetto blaster_, terme que j'ai toujours trouvé amusant, est néanmoins un peu politiquement incorrect (sans compter qu'il est déjà vieillot), alors mieux vaut l'oublier.







pointvirgule said:


> j'appellerais plutôt ça _un radio_.



_"un" radio_, vraiment ?
En France, on dirait "_*une* radio (portable)_" ou "_un poste radio_".

radio — Wiktionnaire


----------



## Locape

J'imagine que c'est _un_ radio pour 'un radio-cassette', c'est le terme qu'on utilisait dans les années 80, avant l'arrivée des CD. Pour moi, un ghetto-blaster est plus volumineux, et une chaîne hi-fi comporte plusieurs éléments différents de forme rectangulaire, disposés les uns sur les autres, avec la platine de disques vinyle en haut, le tuner radio, l'ampli, le (double) lecteur de cassettes, et plus tard le lecteur de CD.


----------



## Terio

Je dirais _un radio-cassette_. Je distingue _le radio_ (l'appareil) de _la radio _(le média). Le radio cassette devient un _ghetto blaster_ s'il est énorme (et emmerde ceux qui ne veulent pas l'entendre) ; fort heureusement, on n'en voit pratiquement plus.


----------



## OLN

_Radiocassette_ est féminin pour le Robert (radiocassette - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert) et le Larousse (https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/radiocassette/66038) et r_adio-cassette-stéréo_ (deux traits d'union !) à priori féminin pour le TLF (RADIO : Définition de RADIO).
J'avoue que ça fait si longtemps que je ne sais plus si j'ai un jour entendu le masculin. 

Mais laissons répondre les Canadiens.


----------



## Locape

C'est intéressant, je l'ai toujours utilisé au masculin, mes grands-parents en ont encore un et l'appellent _un_ radio-cassette, pour _un_ appareil je suppose.


----------



## Yendred

"_un radio-cassette_" oui (*), mais pas "_un radio_" qui d'après le Wiktionnaire est un _télégramme transmis par radio, _ou un _opérateur radiotélégraphiste._

Le poste récepteur de radio ne peut être que "_une radio_".

Parmi les termes un peu vieillis, on peut aussi dire "_un transistor_".

(*) L'image fournie par Monicaallred semble plutôt être celle d'un _radio-CD_ que d'un _radio-cassette_.


----------



## Terio

Yendred said:


> Le poste récepteur de radio ne peut être que "_une radio_".


Mais l'usage, au Québec, est différent, même s'il y a un certain flottement entre le masculin et le féminin, surtout pour l'appareil.  A priori, les dictionnaires sont sensés refléter l'usage, et non l'imposer.


----------



## danielc

J'ai pensé aussi à _ghetto blaster._ Pour _radio_, c'est toujours au féminin pour moi, qu'il s'agisse de l'appareil ou du média.


----------



## OLN

Terio said:


> Mais l'usage au Québec est différent, même s'il y a un certain flottement entre le masculin et le féminin, surtout pour l'appareil. A priori, les dictionnaires sont sensés  refléter l'usage, et non l'imposer.


Selon  Usito et  Termium plus,_ radiocassette_ est féminin.


> - radiocassette, correct, nom féminin
> - combiné radio-cassette, correct, nom masculin
> - récepteur-enregistreur radiophonique, nom masculin
> - tonitruand [Ce terme, proposé pour rendre «ghetto blaster»,] est tiré de l'adjectif «tonitruant» où le T est remplacé par un D
> GHETTO BLASTER [1 fiche] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®


Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de source canadienne qui reflète l'usage de _radio_ ou _radiocassette_ au masculin. C'est vrai qu'_autoradio_ est masculin bien que formé sur la base _radio_ parce que cet usage a prévalu_,_ mais m'est avis qu'un dictionnaire sensé  ne devrait pas refléter les usages de minorités.


----------



## Nanon

Le _tonitruand _me fait sourire (enfin, le mot-valise, pas le tapage...) mais est-ce usité ?


----------



## pcy0308

Voici cet extrait que je viens de trouver par hasard:

"Il ne propose pas d’interdire, de fermer ou de
contrecarrer la nouvelle invention qu’est la radio ou _*le*_ radio comme on disait à l’époque, mais prône l’égalité de moyens : ayons notre radio". (Source: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://central.bac-lac.gc.ca/.item?id=TC-MWU-8594&op=pdf&app=Library&oclc_number=1033022414&ved=2ahUKEwjIj_fIh93vAhUpGVkFHQluD98QFjAAegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw1MVzmH56enDyUSurO7TCR_)

L'article défini _*le*_ est mis en italique dans la source originale et "l'époque" ici concerne les années quarante et cinquante. Même si le contenu ne parle spécifiquement pas du français québécois mais plutôt du français canadien en général, ça nous donne une idée concernant un certain changement de l'usage quotidienne du mot "radio", ça veut dire...avec le temps. Ça semble parler de "l'invention" de l'appareil radio plus accessible, pas de la radiodiffusion ou du média ou la découverte des ondes électromagnétiques, mais je peux me tromper. Même si le mot original est masculin (ou féminin), on dirait que le terme "la radio" (ou "le radio") est tellement banalisé que les gens utilisent indifféremment les deux.

J'avoue que c'est un anglicisme mais je me demandais si nos amis québécois utiliseraient aussi souvent le mot "boombox" (qui est évidemment beaucoup plus grand que l'image postée, que ce soit en termes de la taille ou du niveau d'emmerdement qui peut arriver chez voisin ). Mon enquête peu rigoureuse sur Wordreference et sur Google ne me donne qu'un petit nombre de résultat ambigu, donc je suppose que ce n'est pas utilisé souvent en pratique...?


----------



## danielc

Nanon said:


> Le _tonitruand _me fait sourire (enfin, le mot-valise, pas le tapage...) mais est-ce usité ?


Je dis non.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Nanon  : _ tonitruand_ m'amuse aussi, mais non, ce n'est pas usité. 

C'est aussi _ghetto blaster _ou _boom box_ qui m'est venu en voyant la photo.
En français c'est souvent décrit comme :  _minichaîne portative_ ... comme pv a écrit au post 4  

Perso je dis _*une* radio_ /_ allumer *la* radio...  _mais  _*un* radio-réveil / *un *radiocassette. _

Extrait du GDT - c'est moi qui colore :  *radiocassette portative*



radiocassette portative   n. f.
 
Les mots composés avec l'élément _radio-_ s'écrivent généralement sans trait d'union.

Au Québec, le terme _radiocassette_ est aussi couramment employé au masculin, notamment à l'oral.  On trouvera donc également dans l'usage le terme *radiocassette portatif* pour désigner le présent concept.



Je note qu'il est écrit au masculin dans le dico de WR :        *boombox - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com*



*boombox,
 boom box* _n__slang_ (ghetto blaster: portable stereo)gros radiocassette (portable) _nm_


----------



## swift

Terio said:


> À priori, les dictionnaires sont sensés refléter l'usage, et non l'imposer.


Entièrement d’accord ! Et je me garderais bien de qualifier cet usage de « minoritaire » .


----------



## Nicomon

Yendred said:


> Parmi les termes un peu vieillis, on peut aussi dire "_un transistor_".


J'avais raté ce post.   Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _un transistor_, tout court, pour parler d'_un(e) radio transistor.   _
Par ailleurs, ces appareils sont plus petits qu'un  _ghetto blaster_


Yendred said:


> (*) L'image fournie par Monicaallred semble plutôt être celle d'un _radio-CD_ que d'un _radio-cassette_.


Si tu regardes bien, il y a les deux options.   Comme le titre du fil :  _radio-cassette-CD portable_
Notez ici que sans article, l'adjectif _portable _contourne le dilemme masculin/féminin _ portatif/portative, _bien qu'ils ne soient pas vraiment synonymes.


----------

